# 1996 Maxima ATF - Question for Matt93SE



## mymaximaisamoneypit (Feb 26, 2005)

My 1996 Maxima GXE has 77K on it. I am not sure if the ATF has ever been changed. I checked the fluid and it isn't completely burnt yet, it still has some red to it and doesn't really smell terrible. What type of ATF should I use? Nissan fluid only? I have heard some debates on whether to use cheaper ATF. How often, or how many miles, should I change the ATF? Should I drain the fluid once a week for about 4 weeks like posted in other threads?


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

If you want to ask Matt question,why don't you just pm or email him?But for my car I used Mobil 1 on all my Auto,if you haven't change your yet,I would go to any shop that had the ATF fluid exchage machine,and let them flush out the old fluid,cause some of the fluid in the tq convertor can't be drain out.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

If you let it sit out overnight, you can most of that stuff out.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Well since you only wanted Matt to answer, I won't...



60K drain and fill is normal per the FSM, although if you do towing and severe duty stuff (note: driving in traffic every day is not "severe duty" as far as this _particular_ application is concerned) the manual mentions every 30K _inspection_.

A shop with a transmission fluid exchange machine would get almost everything out, if you feel like paying the extra money to go that route. That would be beneficial but is not necessary for most.


----------



## mymaximaisamoneypit (Feb 26, 2005)

I am new here. I didn't know how to private message someone. Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Well just look him up on some of the other thread(LOL,I think his everywhere on here),when you find it,click on his sig and go to private message.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Imobejoas said:


> If you let it sit out overnight, you can most of that stuff out.


Yeah?How do you get the fluid out of the inside of tq convertor?


----------

